# Directions how to Activate On Demand for the HR21



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everybody, let me first say that I got most of my information from "cer24" from the Directv section at highdefforum.com

Just to put this information in the clear, I never had an HR20 on my account, and these steps helped me activate my HR21's DOD!

Here are the steps to enable the On Demand feature of your HR21-700

To my knowledge On Demand will only work with the latest CE
-------------------------
First: call (800) 347-3288
Your call will be answered by an automated phone system, it might think at first you are a new subscriber, just say yes to prompts which will lead you to the next step

(it is reported at highdefforum that if you have a password on the account the automated system will transfer you to a csr who can't activate On Demand... you must take the password off to activate On Demand through automated system)

------------------
Second:When asked why are you calling respond by saying
"Activate DirecTV On Demand"

You will hear a weird clicking noise for about 35 seconds, this is normal

Once the clicking noise has stopped, the automated phone system will tell you that your On Demand has been activated!

On Demand will also show up under recent activity at directv.com!
------------------
Congratulations, your Directv On Demand is now activated!
Go to channel 1000, or Menu>On Demand to access the On Demand landing page

_Results may vary as some posters at High Def Fourm reported this to work right after the phone call, or after the troubleshooting steps I have made up_

-------Troubleshooting Steps--------
If your On Demand is not activated after 10 mins. use these troubleshooting steps

First: Refresh/Reauthorize your services on your dvr at
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

Second: After the refreshing of your services, Reset your dvr (RBR or Menu Reset)

Once your DVR is reset, you should be able to access On Demand landing page through Channel 1000 or Menu>On Demand

Remember it could take up to 24 hours for your DOD content list to be populated


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is being moved to the On Demand subforum.


----------



## krocker316 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Activation worked, It showed up on directv.com under recent activity, but no ch 1000 yet. I Refresh/Reauthorized and rebooted 3 times... also made sure i was connected... Hmmmm.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Testing if it works on my 0x1e1 CE. It says that it's been activated; shows up on directv.com, just waiting to see if the channels will populate or not. Hope they do! I've been looking forward to getting DoD for a while now.

Update: Well, after reauthorizing my services and waiting approx 30 minutes, VoD ch's are beginning to populate. 

When I click on them, I get a error that says that it is currently not available. Other people who have HR-20's are also having this problem so maybe DoD isn't working properly for everyone at the moment.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

It took about 3 hours yesterday on mine before I could begin to download anything.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, movies and shows are starting to show up!...Finally have VoD! No HD stuff yet...


----------



## off a cough (Aug 25, 2007)

No luck yet, but I can't reboot until after 11pm due to the wife's programs recording. We'll see what happens after the CE tonight!


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, after I rebooted, it began to work.


----------



## feedback8907 (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you! I have been waiting 3 months for this! It was the reason I got hd


----------



## Shibiwan (Dec 28, 2007)

The activation worked smoothly.

I did the latest CE (1FE) download for my HR21-700 and then did a refresh on the directv website and immediately reset the unit once more and channel 1000 was available - it's now populating the VOD list.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is being moved to the On Demand subforum.


How about a link???


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Latest CE 0x1FE. Called (800) 347-3288 and it said I activated DoD.
But, no DoD.
Refreshed/Reauthorized my services for my dvr at
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydir...horization.jsp
But, no DoD.
RBR rest the HR21.
But still no DoD.

Any further troubleshooting tips?

Thanks


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

Followed instructions as above, worked fine for me. Can't wait for the VOD list to populate!


----------



## Shibiwan (Dec 28, 2007)

looter said:


> Latest CE 0x1FE. Called (800) 347-3288 and it said I activated DoD.
> But, no DoD.
> Refreshed/Reauthorized my services for my dvr
> But, no DoD.
> ...


I did that sequence and DoD came back. I restarted (RBR) the HR21 almost IMMEDIATELY after I reauthorized the services for it.

Someone in the HR21 0x1FE thread mentioned that he had to reset the network config settings back to default and reconnect to the network for DoD to come back.


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

looter said:


> How about a link???


Do you mean, a link to the forum in which you posted this comment?
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

looter said:


> Latest CE 0x1FE. Called (800) 347-3288 and it said I activated DoD.
> But, no DoD.
> Refreshed/Reauthorized my services for my dvr at
> https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydir...horization.jsp
> ...


what does it say when you test your internet connection?


----------



## K1A (May 16, 2007)

i got the noise then after that it transfered me to hold status, did i do something wrong???
update: it transfered me to a CSR


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

K1A said:


> i got the noise then after that it transfered me to hold status, did i do something wrong???


does Ondemand show up under recent activity at directv.com?

Also, do you have a password on your account which would prevent the automated system from changing your account settings?


----------



## K1A (May 16, 2007)

alexjb12 said:


> does Ondemand show up under recent activity at directv.com?
> 
> Also, do you have a password on your account which would prevent the automated system from changing your account settings?


I have a password on their website but thats about it, i checked my account and it has nothing on there for DoD


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

K1A said:


> I have a password on their website but thats about it, i checked my account and it has nothing on there for DoD


ok, try it again and see what happens.....

also which HDDVR model do you have, since this can also work with the HR20's


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

alexjb12 said:


> what does it say when you test your internet connection?


Tried it again this morning and now DoD is activated. Just took longer than some others I guess.

Thanks for the tips. They worked after all.


----------



## K1A (May 16, 2007)

I'll try again soon and i have the hr21-700


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

looter said:


> Tried it again this morning and now DoD is activated. Just took longer than some others I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. They worked after all.


Good to Hear!

Enjoy,
Alex


----------



## K1A (May 16, 2007)

if i need to hook it up to the internet, i will activate it after i get the stuff to do that


----------

